# need help for final year extc project.



## amodyt (Jul 26, 2006)

hi!
I need help on the following project 

Microprocessor based railway system :
	The aim of this project is to demonstrate the incorporation of computer method in railway traffic control to improve, safety, speed of handling the traffic and reliability. Here we have to handle the signaling, track changing and gate operation and to monitoring the traffic. The system starts with the tracking if the train is sensed at the station side or starts with the gate operation (i.e. gate closing and opening) along with the track changing if the train is sensed at the gate side. Once the train arrival is sensed at a distance of about 3 kms the microprocessor performs the gate operation along with the track changing, the identification of the train is done at a distance of 3 kms accordingly the particular operation is performed by the processor.Depending upon the priority of the incoming train, the unengaged track is given for train halting. 

     my technical skills:
I have good knowledge of c & c++ programming languages,good  idea about microprocessprs(8085,8051,80196 etc.),knowledge about basics of antenna & basics of communication.

 my ideas regading the project:
   i would like to use a wireless link between the sensors & the controls apparatus.what do you think about it?

 our group:
there are 3 students in my group including me.we can dedicate weekends completely for our project work.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 26, 2006)

what kind of help do u need.. there are a lot of aspects of this project...

are u going to simulate this, or build a working model, or work on a live site?


----------

